# 1941 Steelcraft Chrysler .... done after 9 months



## locomotion (Nov 26, 2016)

1941 Steelcraft Chrysler
Well this was a long and expensive project, but it is finally done after 9 months and I think the result is pretty good!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 26, 2016)

Wow!! Very well done.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2016)

That's sweet.


----------



## jkent (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice job!
JKent


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 26, 2016)

nice  heres mine it took me little over a year work a little here and little there
but turned out ok


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks like they were just driven off the auto showroom floor! Beautiful restoration on both of these cars.

Dave


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 27, 2016)

B  e a utifil


----------



## locomotion (Nov 27, 2016)

I have an extra seat and back rest, that I had professionally made, available if anyone needs one


----------



## MrAustralia (Nov 27, 2016)

Absolutely awesome.

Top notch work.

Wish I had one!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

Real Niiiiiice!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jan 1, 2017)

the chrysler is amazing. Thanks, CABE for putting in a tricycle thread. I have a very kool CCM 1930s trike I am fixing up which I will show you guys.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> the chrysler is amazing. Thanks, CABE for putting in a tricycle thread. I have a very kool CCM 1930s trike I am fixing up which I will show you guys.




I have restored a lot of CCM trikes and wagons, fun and fast to do!!!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

here is the pre-picture


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 1, 2017)

awsome cant wait to see it all done


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2017)

bobsbikes said:


> awsome cant wait to see it all done



thanks, you don't have to wait too long,
look at post #1


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 11, 2017)

locomotion said:


> 1941 Steelcraft Chrysler
> Well this was a long and expensive project, but it is finally done after 9 months and I think the result is pretty good!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!
> View attachment 388314 View attachment 388324




Wow! That's really something. I wish I knew how to do bodywork and paint like that. Please tell me that's your job and not just a hobby. Crazy!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 11, 2017)

thank you ... it is just a hobby, like for most of us
actually, there is no body work on my pedal car
it was dent and rust free after all these years, it came out super clean after I sand blasted it
I have to say that the steel (body) is so thick that it would actually be hard to dent!!!


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 11, 2017)

That is stunning!!


----------



## XBPete (Jan 11, 2017)

Nicely done, very nice to see!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 31, 2019)

Here's a few of mine waiting in the dust , like to find them a new home.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 7, 2020)

still have a new custom seat for sale that I had made


----------



## RichH (Sep 7, 2020)

locomotion said:


> still have a new custom seat for sale that I had made



Im interested in seat


----------

